# Neusoft Technologies



## cgrimes161969 (Sep 4, 2014)

Has anyone been employed by Neusoft Technologies, if yes what was your experience (good or bad).  I have a phone interview with them and would like some information on them before hand. 

Thanks,


----------



## stacimurillo (Sep 22, 2014)

*NeuSoft Technology*

Good afternoon,
I was wondering if you got the job at NueSoft Technologies?  If so, how is it working there?  I haven't ever heard anything about them, but am looking for a remote coding position.  Thanks.


----------



## cgrimes161969 (Sep 23, 2014)

I did not take the job at Nuesoft.  They wanted someone to be self employed and a contractor thur their company.  We not want I'm looking for.


----------



## hag48125 (Oct 17, 2014)

I worked for Nuesoft of 2 1/2 years. It is a remote contract position. You are self employed. It will probably be mostly daytime hours. You want to make sure you know how to manage your own hardware. Work at home jobs mean you are your own IT guy. You also needs to have your own computer, fax, etc.


----------

